# ibs-d flare ups just on weekends?



## speller24 (Oct 28, 2011)

I seem to only get diarrhea just on the weekends what is this all about? Does anybody else experience this weird thing? During the week I do tend to burn the candle from both ends so is the less stressful schedule confusing my system? I have to work most saturdays in the evening and am now thinking I might need to quit my job


----------



## Libbs (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes, I get it only on Saturdays and I cannot figure out why. I also have Sundays off work, but I work Mon-Fri 8-5.I have been diagnosed with a form of bipolar which is a rapid cycle and all I can figure is my cycle is about 7 days and I get excited for the weekend and it causes diarrhea on Sat. This has been my pattern for years and I cannot figure it out!My brother gets migraine headaches on Saturdays only and he has not been diagnosed bipolar.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Do you stop taking any medication on the weekends too?


----------



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

I used to have this too. I think when you are working - the stress and anxiety tend to do the opposite - bind you. I substitute teach now, and those days I am at school and busy, I don't seem to have symptoms. But after school, when I come home and relax, within a short time, it starts up again.


----------



## Dr Peter Thatcher (Jun 24, 2010)

Have you looked at your weekend diet as this would seem an area to look at? Perhaps keep a food diary to see if there are any common factors. Do you drink more tea or coffee on a weekend as caffeine is a bowel stimulant? All these are possible factors in your weekend IBS-D symptoms.


----------

